
Show HN: Lecture Hunt – Like Hacker News but for learning material - mohsinh
http://lecturehunt.com/
======
HaoZeke
Actually... I hate the implication that learning can be helped by videos... I
see VERY little written content... Especially for engineering and physics...

------
davidpelayo
It's a nice resource that I have been trying out. Very complete and useful.
The only thing missing is real and good content. So, hopefully you get more
attention and track so people start using it!

